# 4 ft pantry cabinet with microwave.



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Cabinets really aren't my specialty so forgive me if this is an easy question.

I have a pantry type cabinet to build with a microwave space. 48 wide, 84 height.

I am having trouble coming up with a design that maximizes space and looks good.

Below is a pic of similar space. I think the pic looks clunky and want something else.

Thanks










Edit- wall on right, hanging and countertops on left


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

If it were my kitchen, countertop space is more needed then cabinet space. For those dimensions, I would put an 18" wide floor to ceiling cabinet on the right. On the left a 30" base cabinet, maybe with a drawer, countertop, OTR microwave over that, with a small upper cabinet. You can get side panels for microwaves to make them took better. Throw a keurig on the counter and you're in business. Don't forget to think about which ways the doors open and how to deal.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> If it were my kitchen, countertop space is more needed then cabinet space. For those dimensions, I would put an 18" wide floor to ceiling cabinet on the right. On the left a 30" base cabinet, maybe with a drawer, countertop, OTR microwave over that, with a small upper cabinet. You can get side panels for microwaves to make them took better. Throw a keurig on the counter and you re in business. Don t forget to think about which ways the doors open and how to deal.
> 
> - Walker


+1 Looks clunky. Have to agree with above suggestion. Having counter space under a microwave, makes it much easier to use. Would use pull out pantry slides in the 18" wide cabinet to maximize utilization, unless you need a closet in kitchen for ironing board and broom closet?
YMMV


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I agree, but it's a mid build change. Locked into the 48


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

18" + 30" is 48". Can you post of picture of the actual space you're working with?


----------



## jar944 (Jun 19, 2014)

What is the depth on the microwave? Every built in model I've seen require a 24" deep cabinet just like wall ovens. So you cant install these over a countertop like the previous suggestions.

OTR microwaves are out of style just like counter top units. Built in microwave over a wall oven, or drawer units in a base cab are the current trend.

Id go with a 18 and a 30 as previously suggested. Have drawers under the microwave and a full height pantry pull out as tall as the top of the microwave.


----------

